
Ask HN: Given 2-5 hours to learn from a master in any field, how do you prepare? - SamBoogieNYC
Asking this with a general lens in mind - the subject matter can be software or wingsuit jumping or learning mandarin.<p>How would you prepare, what questions would you ask? The end-goal is to leave your meeting as proficient as possible for the short-term, in addition to having an understanding of how best to continue learning in the future.
======
giardini
Take a long nap!

